# coin operated or self operated laundry in JLT?



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Just moved into JLT and the washing machine in the apartment is on the blink. Landlord said he would replace but is taking a while. Laundry is really piling up, just wondering if there is a coin operated laundromat in the area? The dry cleaners etc charge an arm and a leg per piece, need something more affordable. Any help would be most appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry i can't offer a better solution but to be honest i don't think they really exist here at least not in marina/jlt area. have been here 7 months and not seen a single one.

i do believe there are more affordable wash and fold services so hopefully someone else will have a good recommendation for you.


----------

